# Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT 5 + DAILY FREE Instrument!



## prodyon (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

i am pleased to announce SHORTNOISE II - the new electronic workstation for KONTAKT 5 :mrgreen: 

Sound Examples (YouTube Playlist):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCPya43FHKI&list=PLCWMaC4arRpNCrVodrsSfC31PgTJf1m_S (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCPya43 ... 1PgTJf1m_S)







For more information please visit: Prodyon - Samples | Software | Sounddesign :: HOME - thanks!


----------



## prodyon (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*

*SHORTNOISE II Feature Frenzy!*

- 10-12 GB Library
- 800+ Instruments and Multis
- The same great inspiring sound as within SHORTNOISE v1
- All SHORTNOISE v1 Instruments included as well
- Tons of new sample content (+ 5GB)
- 8x Unison with Stereospread
- Monomode with Glide/Portamento
- LCD Screen with Preset & Author Information
- Dual-Oscillator-Design
- Extensive Modulation Section (MW,LFO1,LFO2,AT...)
- Fully fledged FX Section (Drive, Filter, Vowel, Flanger)
- Different Velocity-Modes incl. Stepped Velocity
- 4 freely assignable "Quickmod" Knobs
- Flexible Sequencer with Songmode & Recording
- Integrated Arpeggiator
- Convolution Reverb with 50 IR´s (Impulse Responses)
- Saving & Loading of presets
- Copy, Paste and Randomize for almost every section
- Skinnable & Expandable (5 Skins will be included)
- Endless Editabillity & Tweakabillity
- MIDI Output for sequencing external plugins/hardware

KONTAKT 5 FULL VERSION (WIN/OSX) required!


----------



## prodyon (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*



Check out this little YouTube demonstration. SHORTNOISE II will be *massive* :mrgreen:


----------



## prodyon (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*






GUI/Graphics/Scripting nearly finished =o


----------



## prodyon (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*






UPDATE: Here the sequencer lane #1 is modulating QMOD#1 (Quickmod control 1), which is modulating the Fixed Velocity and the Amplifier Release. 
Note that the Range has been set to 73 - 127 for the Amplifier Release. QMOD#2 will modulate the Oscillator Octave AND QMOD#3, which modulates the LoFi samplerate... 
SO you can kind of cascade the QMOD-Knobs. (#3 controls only #3 but #2 controls #2 AND #3 for example)...

Ok, guess that would be more informative within a video ... :mrgreen: (video will follow)


----------



## prodyon (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## prodyon (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*



In case anyone missed it: Shortnoise 1 multis demonstration.

Shortnoise 2 will feature all that with tons of control over the sounds.


----------



## prodyon (Aug 17, 2014)

Here is a longer video which demonstrates all the features and functions of the upcoming SHORTNOISE 2. Enjoy!


----------



## prodyon (Aug 18, 2014)

Single Instrument Demo.


----------



## prodyon (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*

I´ve updated most of the sections. You now have (most of the time) a proper value "readout", even though it´s hard-baked into the slider graphics. But this should make editing much more comfortable.






Also the FX section layout has been changed (less clutter):





Thanks!


----------



## prodyon (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*

Just finished the default skin for S2:






Big picture:
http://www.prodyon-virtual-gear.com/Images/shortnoise2-13.jpg


----------



## prodyon (Aug 27, 2014)

Here´s the wood skin for Shortnoise II:






Big picture:
http://www.prodyon-virtual-gear.com/Images/shortnoise2-woodskin.jpg


----------



## prodyon (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Prodyon: Shortnoise 2 for KONTAKT announced + PRE-ORDER OFFER*

To shorten the wait until SHORTNOISE 2 has been released, i have decided to offer one *FREE* S2 Instrument Daily!






http://www.prodyon.com/s2Promo/Prodyon_S2_PROMO.rar
Mirror: http://vps6112.alfahosting-vps.de/s2Promo/Prodyon_S2_PROMO.rar
(Approx. 77 MB)

*NOTE:* You only need to download that package once (it contains the resources for S2).
All further Instruments will be delivered as *.NKI only (+ samples, of course).

See the first FREE Instrument in action on YouTube here:


----------



## prodyon (Aug 29, 2014)

Daily FREE Instrument #2:


Download:
http://www.prodyon.com/s2Promo/Prodyon_S2_DAILY_Instrument_2.rar
Mirror: http://vps6112.alfahosting-vps.de/s2Promo/Prodyon_S2_DAILY_Instrument_2.rar


----------



## prodyon (Aug 30, 2014)

Daily Free Instrument #3:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIP9XS64TV0


----------



## prodyon (Aug 30, 2014)

Daily Free Instrument #4:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDet8PHHhiU


----------



## prodyon (Sep 2, 2014)

Some more daily FREE Instruments!
(Download in YouTube Video description)

Daily Free Instrument #5:


Daily Free Instrument #6:


----------



## dathyr1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ahhh, I now see where you are providing all the daily instruments.

Thanks Dennis,


Dave


----------



## prodyon (Sep 2, 2014)

You´re welcome - should have make it more clear in the first place ...


----------



## prodyon (Sep 3, 2014)

Daily Free Instrument #7:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9SCjspeqAQ


----------



## blougui (Sep 3, 2014)

thanx for sharing this patches !
GUI is a tad complex at 1st glance but I need to get a closer look at your tut's.

- Erik


----------



## prodyon (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

I might do some in-depth tutorial videos once it has been officially release


----------



## prodyon (Sep 4, 2014)

Daily FREE Instrument #8:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcBaNJOHfYk

Daily FREE Instrument #9:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYQb4tP4Tzo


----------



## dathyr1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Dennis,

Thanks again for the free instruments to try before Shortnoise 2 is released.

Question, with the promo version, you have allot of the features fixed or locked, correct?
Far as adjusting reverb, and other various features.

also with your SEQ mode, are there different modes such as a hold feature, normal, etc? Like the Arpeggiator had. I didnt see anything like that in the menus, or I missed seeing it. 

Have to look at the menus again, but also didnt see how SEQ was turned on or off.


take care,

Dave


----------



## prodyon (Sep 5, 2014)

dathyr1 @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> Thanks again for the free instruments to try before Shortnoise 2 is released.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

thanks for your interest.

All features are there, the only thing that´s currently "locked" (not yet implemented) is loading presets (NKA files) for the various sections of S2. Besides some other small things that are not yet implemented (sequencer modes) everything is unlocked and available.

The SEQ won´t have a hold feature, but that might come within an update.
Turning the SEQ on or off is simple: Head over to the SEQ page and within the OPTIONS menu simply select "SEQ".
If you select "FX" it will run freely and won´t play any notes but modulate effect targets.

Hope that helps


----------



## dathyr1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Dennis,

Thanks for the info and how things work.

What I was seeing with the Promo far as changing effect values, etc is--- there was a transparent grey shield over most of the effects page and also on few of the other pages. That shield prevented me from moving the sliders. 

Once I took my mouse and moved/slid the shield to the right and out of the way, I could move all the slider controls.

Thats why I asked you if you had the controls locked.

Can that transparent shield be brought back to protect the settings? You probably have some kind of lock/shield feature I havent learned yet.

take care,

Dave


----------



## prodyon (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Dave,

interesting aspect, i never thought of that!

That "shield" was just a design-gimmick. It should represent a kind of LCD protection / film 
(Like when you buy something brand new, you often have this protecting displays from scratches)

Once you´ve moved it away, it won´t come back.
You can bring it back by renaming any instrument to "--[]INIT".

Hope that helps.


----------



## prodyon (Sep 5, 2014)

Here´s the free Instrument #10:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJHgc1Fx-ZU


----------



## prodyon (Sep 9, 2014)

3 New FREE Instruments released!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhNC_K05EXM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtGZTeCUUZM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U9tzFJeUfk

Let me know your opinion - would like to get some feedback on Shortnoise 2 so far. Thank you!


----------



## prodyon (Sep 10, 2014)

Daily Free Instrument #14:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y2hEZs0Uoo


----------



## prodyon (Sep 14, 2014)

Four new free Instruments:


----------



## prodyon (Sep 15, 2014)

N...n...n...nineteen! :mrgreen: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fHRN1TvKj0


----------



## prodyon (Sep 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qirHjsnT6qo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNPm4XGRw4U


----------



## prodyon (Sep 18, 2014)

No. 22:


----------



## prodyon (Sep 19, 2014)

Here you can see how you can easily apply sound settings and parameters to any existing S2 instruments to create a complete unique new instrument.

Visit http://www.prodyon.net for more info and pre-ordering. Release Date: 01-10-14.


----------



## prodyon (Sep 24, 2014)

New Features implemented:

- Randomize Target (A,B,C,D)

Using this, you can modulate the choosen target randomly per step.
(Instead of using data in the sequencer lanes.)

- Sequencer Fadeout

When this is activated, releasing keys on the keyboard while the sequencer is playing will result in a quick fade. (Any note release will be cut).


----------



## prodyon (Oct 2, 2014)

*So, S2 has been released!*

Download links to customers who have pre-ordered have been sent out.
Website will be updated within the next week! Thanks everyone


----------

